# تكرم عيونك اخي kad8 وعيون كل الاخوه كرمال عين تكرم مرج عيون



## salah_design (17 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه روابط الصفحات التي تفيدك في تعلم برنامج الارت كام

*روابط اهم المواضيع في تعليم الارت كام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194993.html


*الدرس الاول http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181783.html
كيف تكون خبير artcam http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200668.html
*تعلم الرسم ببرنامج الكورل درو وتحويلها بسهولة الى artcam * 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178387.html

*الدرس الثاني من سلسلة تعليم artcam مرفق رابط الدرس الاول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181918.html

* *الدرس الثالث من سلسلة تعليم artcam
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t183498.html
* 

*برنامج تسجيل ما نقوم به على شاشة الكمبيوتر بالصوت والصورة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t182686.html



*


----------



## kad8 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك ويجزيك الخير
والله خجلتني 

بصراحة هيك الواحد يتشجع على تعلم البرنامج
الله يقدرني ان ارد معروفك
ويكفي اهتمامك بالموضوع الذي يعكس كرم اخلاقك

الله يسعدك في الدارين الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## salah_design (17 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> الله يكرمك ويجزيك الخير
> والله خجلتني
> 
> بصراحة هيك الواحد يتشجع على تعلم البرنامج
> ...


يا اخي ما في بين الاخوة معروف ولا شكر
فهذا واجبي وربي يقدرني اعطيك ما اعلم


----------



## حوريه الارض (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah_design (29 نوفمبر 2010)

حوريه الارض قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


واياكي ان شاء الله
شكرا لمرورك يا اختي


----------

